# Ashtray light wiring conundrum 68 gto



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone know how this hooks up? Is a clip broken off end of light possibly? All this wiring is factory. Does this light gain power from dash circuit? I do have one open spot left in dash circuit and the wire clearly grounds on bottom of ashtray base.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey hey ....

as I mentioned in an earlier chat on the phone "its a fiber optic cable "

some 68 GTO's even had that option to the ignition switch to alluminate at night

it plugs in up on the cluster where you thought you were missing the bulb n socket ...

upper right corner of the cluster looking from the front 1 oclock on the speedo

your unit is all there .. should work if not kinked at the clip it goes under on the

ash tray housing finger ...

did your/my parts box make it to Marks ?

Scott


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hey hey ....
> 
> as I mentioned in an earlier chat on the phone "its a fiber optic cable "
> 
> ...


Hi Scott. The other end of my ashtray light fell
And I can’t tell from this post or looking at my cluster where it would plug into. If I’m looking at the back of my cluster there are no open slots for the light. You had written “upper right corner of the cluster looking from the front 1 oclock on the speedo”. When I look at the 1 o’clock position on the speedo that spot it taken by a black socket.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they are a white socket usually

the fiber optic has a brass? coupler to hold it to the socket at a good angle to accept the light source...

I have spares if you need one I can mail ya

yes looking from the drivers seat it is the upper right bulbnsocket above the speedo

any ?? give me a ringaroo 2 zero 6 465 9one 65 8am-9pm pacific time

Scott T


----------

